# Snow Report- Mt. Mansfield



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 26, 2013)

I just came off Mansfield after a quick scouting hike up to the summit. Things are looking good for October!

Only about 4-5 Inches down around 2,300-2,400 near the trailhead.



Up above 4,000 was another story. I was finding fairly consistent snow around 8-10 inches with drifts of 2 Feet+. I'll tell you it really felt good to sink into snow above my knees!



The wind was blowing hard and it was near white out conditions up top. I dug a pit to measure some of the drifting.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 26, 2013)

Sweet, looks Wintry, nice picks, thanks for the stoke!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## mbedle (Oct 26, 2013)

That is why I love Stowe. My other half is ready to kill me if I talk any more about winter...... Thanks for taking and posting the pics.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 27, 2013)

There's always snow at Stowe was an old saying back in the days before snow making.

Some things never change.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 27, 2013)

Bring your rock boards and mark up that fresh snow for us! Thanks for the stoke. May you have a great season season exploring Mansfield and the Notch!


----------



## quiglam1 (Oct 27, 2013)

I love Stowe!!!  Favorite place to ski.


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 27, 2013)

That is just plain awesome!

As hideously overpriced as the lift tickets are, it's still a great mountain.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 27, 2013)

KD7000 said:


> That is just plain awesome!
> 
> As hideously overpriced as the lift tickets are, it's still a great mountain.



Couldn't agree more, still may be my fav in NE. I haven't been in years due to their astronomical prices, and scarcity of discounts. I'm thinking of joining my local ski club, $10, just to get in on Stowe's ski club/ council appreciation days. You can ski for as little as $31.40, five day, $46, single day. http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/ 

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Couldn't agree more, still may be my fav in NE. I haven't been in years due to their astronomical prices, and scarcity of discounts. I'm thinking of joining my local ski club, $10, just to get in on Stowe's ski club/ council appreciation days. You can ski for as little as $31.40, five day, $46, single day. http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/
> 
> Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app



Ski Vermont Card also has great deals for Stowe can't wait to ski here this year.


----------



## mbedle (Oct 27, 2013)

*Stowe prices*



Cornhead said:


> Couldn't agree more, still may be my fav in NE. I haven't been in years due to their astronomical prices, and scarcity of discounts. I'm thinking of joining my local ski club, $10, just to get in on Stowe's ski club/ council appreciation days. You can ski for as little as $31.40, five day, $46, single day. http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/
> 
> Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app



Just a couple of things on the lift ticket prices. Yes, Stowe is definitely the most expensive on the east costs. However, if you buy a Vermont Travel Club card (I think I paid $40 for it), you get up to $27 off a regular ticket price. Also, purchasing online can save you some money off the regular window ticket price ($98 compared to &84). Not sure if they will do this again this year, but last year the week after president week was on $54 per day (using your E-card, purchased online). I never heard of the club discount appreciation days, but what a great deal. Now I just need to find a local club in southeastern PA to join. Anyone a member of club down here, let me know. Thanks


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 27, 2013)

mbedle said:


> Just a couple of things on the lift ticket prices. Yes, Stowe is definitely the most expensive on the east costs. However, if you buy a Vermont Travel Club card (I think I paid $40 for it), you get up to $27 off a regular ticket price. Also, purchasing online can save you some money off the regular window ticket price ($98 compared to &84). Not sure if they will do this again this year, but last year the week after president week was on $54 per day (using your E-card, purchased online). I never heard of the club discount appreciation days, but what a great deal. Now I just need to find a local club in southeastern PA to join. Anyone a member of club down here, let me know. Thanks



http://www.easternpaskicouncil.org/


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 27, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## KD7000 (Oct 27, 2013)

We go once a year, since we have family up there.  Last time I paid online for one day but was given a comp ticket for the second day.  That made it quite a bit more palatable.  I've also used a Vermont Travel Club card.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not impressed with the Vermont Travel Club Card. As was posted on the Skiing on the Cheap sticky, if you join a ski club affiliated with the Connecticut Ski Club Council, you get some uber low rates, only problem is zero flexibility.  http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW 2014, Final.pdf 

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Oct 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I'm not impressed with the Vermont Travel Club Card. As was posted on the Skiing on the Cheap sticky, if you join a ski club affiliated with the Connecticut Ski Club Council, you get some uber low rates, only problem is zero flexibility.  http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW 2014, Final.pdf
> 
> Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


51$ to ski Sugarbush on Sunday, Stowe for 46 Jay in 50s Mountainsnow 35% off regular rate I be happy to use it.


----------



## C-Rex (Oct 27, 2013)

CSC club is the way to go.  The club days are super cheap and if you don't want to go to that mountain on that day, a few resorts give members group rate anytime.  Mount Snow for instance.  Plus if you get in on the beginning of the season you can buy tickets at bulk rate.  Usually in the $45 to $55 range.  Our club is $30 for the entire family.  Pays for itself in one visit.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> 51$ to ski Sugarbush on Sunday, Stowe for 46 Jay in 50s Mountainsnow 35% off regular rate I be happy to use it.



Hey, don't take it personally, enjoy your discounts, I just think there are better deals out there. The $46 Stowe is early/late season, $71 mid season, which is a lot better than $98 window, $84 online, I guess.

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## gostan (Oct 27, 2013)

*Sugarbush Quad Pack*




Cornhead said:


> Hey, don't take it personally, enjoy your discounts, I just think there are better deals out there. The $46 Stowe is early/late season, $71 mid season, which is a lot better than $98 window, $84 online, I guess.
> 
> Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


All off these deals have their pros and cons.  I usually purchase a Sugarbush Season Pass but will not be doing so this season, so the combination of the Vermont Travel Club and two Sugarbush Quad Packs has me covered for 8 Saturdays/Holidays @ $50 each and any non holiday Sunday-Friday for $51. This works for me this season.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> As was posted on the Skiing on the Cheap sticky, if you join a ski club affiliated with the Connecticut Ski Club Council, you get some uber low rates, only problem is zero flexibility.  http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW 2014, Final.pdf
> 
> Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


Same rates apply for NY, NJ, PA & probably all clubs belonging to a northeastern ski council. It's not exclusive to CT. & neither are the bulk rate tickets.

Pay a few bucks more & join a club with a centrally located lodge, you'll save even more.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 27, 2013)

Holy off topic, you're right gostan, pluses and minuses for all deals. Huck_It_ Baby, if the stars align and Stowe gets snow during their appreciation days, and you can go then, I'd love to take you up on the offer you made me at Sugarbush last Spring.  I'd be grateful for some local knowledge. And you, my friend, are one knowledgeable dude! Kudos to all your pre season recon missions, thanks for sharing.

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Huck_It_ Baby, if the stars align and Stowe gets snow during their appreciation days, and you can go then, I'd love to take you up on the offer you made me at Sugarbush last Spring.  I'd be grateful for some local knowledge. And you, my friend, are one knowledgeable dude! Kudos to all your pre season recon missions, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app



When are the appreciation days?

Happy to show you around any time. Just let me know when you come up!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 27, 2013)

Skied Stowe today. TR and video here:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/125380-Stowland-October-27th-2013


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 28, 2013)

Yea you can get some crazy drifting up there. Great pics!


----------



## skifree (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> When are the appreciation days?
> 
> Happy to show you around any time. Just let me know when you come up!





http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW 2014, Final.pdf

bunch of good stowe days. cheap!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2013)

skifree said:


> http://www.skiclub.com/documents/AW%202014,%20Final.pdf
> 
> bunch of good stowe days. cheap!



Yes & quite a few of the days are on a weekend this year. That's something they never did before.


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes & quite a few of the days are on a weekend this year. That's something they never did before.



Pretty nice they are on the weekends. good deal.

Hope some of you guys/girls make it up this way this season.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Pretty nice they are on the weekends. good deal.
> 
> Hope some of you guys/girls make it up this way this season.


I'm gonna do my best, I'll let you know when I'm coming, hopefully we can hook up. I've got all my vacation still for the year, four weeks, so weekdays are a distinct possibility. I see they have them Feb 5-7, this would be ideal as I'd be heading to da Loaf for the AZ Summit that weekend, but I don't think my travel companion can get it off. Scotty? Quit your job, you can ski Stowe for three days for $101!!!!...cost you $213 with your beloved Vermont Travel Club Card. :wink: Oh, $111, tack on $10 to join a ski club, I think you pay the $5 for Stowe's card either way. Maybe we could get some lodging deals on your card.:wink: NO CANDLES!


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I'm gonna do my best, I'll let you know when I'm coming, hopefully we can hook up. I've got all my vacation still for the year, four weeks, so weekdays are a distinct possibility. I see they have them Feb 5-7, this would be ideal as I'd be heading to da Loaf for the AZ Summit that weekend, but I don't think my travel companion can get it off.



I thought AZ Summit was END of Feb?

Yes, let me know when you come! Powder turns!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2013)

The list of Appreciation Day's at Stowe posted by CSC is incomplete. Besides missing a few days in other months it doesn't even mention the day's in April.

Here's the complete list from Stowe's website: http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> The list of Appreciation Day's at Stowe posted by CSC is incomplete. Besides missing a few days in other months it doesn't even mention the day's in April.
> 
> Here's the complete list from Stowe's website: http://www.stowe.com/groups/council/



I think I should join a ski club.


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> I think I should join a ski club.


I'm going to, you can join the Triple Cities Ski Club in Binghamton,NY for $10, they're affiliated with the New Jersey Ski Council. As was said before, it doesn't matter, they all get the deals.http://www.tcscweb.com/

AZ Summit February 7-9


----------



## Huck_It_Baby (Oct 28, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> I'm going to, you can join the Triple Cities Ski Club in Binghamton,NY for $10, they're affiliated with the New Jersey Ski Council. As was said before, it doesn't matter, they all get the deals.http://www.tcscweb.com/
> 
> AZ Summit February 7-9



Thanks I'll look into this.

Hopefully you don't have to be a NY State resident.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 28, 2013)

If you join & get a membership card make sure they affix a valid 2014 NJ Ski Council sticker to it (or whichever council the club belongs to). I know Stowe is very sticky (pun intended) about having an up to date sticker from whichever council your club belongs to. Most ski club membership cards that I know of are not dated & the council sticker is the only way they validate current membership. I just happen to have a few 2014 NJ Ski Council stickers right in front of me on my computer desk.


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Oct 28, 2013)

Huck_It_Baby said:


> Thanks I'll look into this.
> 
> Hopefully you don't have to be a NY State resident.



according to their 'join us' page there are no residency requirements...i need to join me one of these things as well


----------



## Cornhead (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes, especially after hearing some places will give you the discount on days other than those listed. That seems like the only drawback, lack of flexibility, other than that, what a deal!

Sent on my new, 2 year old, DROID X2 using AlpineZone mobile app


----------

